# Khorne Blood Slaughterer



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

Blood for the Blood God! Damn I want one!

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/bslrotate.htm

:shok:


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah it looks incredible.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ass kicking to a factor of six. Now if only they could build a rape blimp of Slaanesh with naked chicks glued to the side.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Ass kicking to a factor of six. Now if only they could build a rape blimp of Slaanesh with naked chicks glued to the side.


WTF!? :shok: What the hell is wrong with you? A rape blimp of Slaneesh? I don't even know what to say or think about that. As for the Blood Slaughter, it looks pretty good. Not as good as Forge World could have made it, same thing with the Brass Scorpion they make. They both look pretty good, but I think they could have been even more bad ass.


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

Its ok, not as cool as the herald or scorpion


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

anyone else feel like their dialing in the latest nurgle models. I mean the shapeless blob of crap look only goes so far before you need to do something original.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the blood slaughter I may have to buy one and paint it purple for my Emperors Children as forgeworld really dont like Slaanesh (1 dread + 1 GD)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Complete and Utter Shite. Makes the Scorpion look good.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They look like they fell INTO the ugly tree, hit every branch on the way down, and then had the whole forest of ugly fall upon them.

Sooo. Not. A. Fan. 

...and the scorpion is bollocks, too.

Give me nice clean lines (even compound curves are fine). These epictacular failures do not inspire me at all.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think its okie, something about it doesn't say Khrone to me. Maybe its the plates on the back that give it that crouched over look. Its gives off a more creepy slowly moving look than a fast raged khrone look. Actually, now that I think of it, it would look better as more of a nurgle or slannesh machine.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Depending on the size, that would make an excellent Khorne CC dread.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a question for people not into this model and the brass scorpion. Is it just not spiky enough? I really like the way they have gone with this model and the brass scorpion for the simple reason they are rather khorney (Khorne symboles and the weapons fit a "khornate load-out") but they aren't -TOO- Khorney.

Think about how you could use either of the kits for non-khornate things. Some goo and rust could easily make either VERY Nurgley and if you had horrors warping out of the plating it could be pretty Tzeentchian or if you mounted a chaos marine on a throne right on the back and had daemonettes or slave girls dancing around him that would yell Slaanesh at me.

If you want it to be Khornier how about this; Add spikes all over the place, hang copious amounts of chain with trophies on them and fianlly have a few zerkers hitching a ride. If that doesn't say Khorne for you you might have a problem.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks ok but then it also looks like a spider had babies with a khador warjack if I was owner of warmachine I'd be really pissed that GW had started nicking my ideas.
It may be just the colour and shape of the armour plates but its definately got that warjack feel to it
Bit of a shame that the GW are happy to nick all the Khador ideas(vostroyans anyone) but won't let you use warmachine mini's as standins.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

it would definitely make up for a real nice nurgle toy. the hunched back and the feeling of a rather slow moving or lurking machine adds to that impression. not straight forward enough (or charging as hell for that matter) to go well with the khornate loonies. and yes, there is a touch of warmachine jacks to it. (but hey, what i thought when i first saw a wm cygnar light jack was: 'did those wm guys just copy those old pre-heresy dreadnought styles of contemptor or furibundus?' i mean take a closer look, cause it's like i've seen every new mini on the market (or aspects of it) like 20 years ago already published by gw)


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

neilbatte said:


> It looks ok but then it also looks like a spider had babies with a khador warjack if I was owner of warmachine I'd be really pissed that GW had started nicking my ideas.
> It may be just the colour and shape of the armour plates but its definately got that warjack feel to it
> Bit of a shame that the GW are happy to nick all the Khador ideas(vostroyans anyone) but won't let you use warmachine mini's as standins.


Aye your right anout that, it does look like a warjack. What about the blight drone? It looks like nothing GW have ever produced before, sorta like gooey sci-fi games.

As for me, the blood slaughterer can stuffit, I'm definately getting that khorne deamon prince k:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I personally hate the blight drone it looks like they took a model of the current US attack drone, and green stuffed it to look like a floating maggot.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Ass kicking to a factor of six. Now if only they could build a rape blimp of Slaanesh with naked chicks glued to the side.


Laughfed for a good minet on that one!



Grik said:


> WTF!? :shok: What the hell is wrong with you? A rape blimp of Slaneesh? I don't even know what to say or think about that.


I'm still laughfing at this one! :clapping:

Rape blimp of slaneshe... lol. That would get GW some attention. =D


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like it. If I had the money I'd definitely buy it and use it in my Lost and the Damned army. 

I really don't see where all the hate is coming from.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Rape Blimp of Slaanesh..... and we wonder why FW prefers to avoid Slaaneshi models?

I don't know why I'm complaining. At least we have a greater daemon, which is more than the poor followers of Tzeentch can say.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have to agree... it is not a good looking model. The backside looks like a sewage pipe and not a proper beastie rearend for a khorne model. I could see it more for nurgle with the addition of more rot and rust. Right now it has a tyranid feel to it, not a very Khornate style at all.


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

I think the problem I am having is that when I imagine it moving, it sort of skitters along on it's many spindly little legs.

Khornate engines of destruction should not "skitter." They should rampage and barrel through things with reckless abandon. Perhaps this is a failing on my part and not the designers, but there you are.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Gul Torgo you have eloquently and efficiently found what I think is the major flaw of the model is. I mean if it was a little more bulky or a little less, its imagined movement would make a splendid Nugle (I HATE) or Slaanesh warmachine, but as you stated Khorn does not skitter he gallops or charges or even flys but never skitter.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Khorn does not skitter he gallops or charges or even flys but never skitter.


Those khorne boys do have a reputation to uphold! When you go to slaughter your enemys you march, roar, charge, yell and dive head first into the carnage. HEAVENS FORBID, NO SKITTERING ALLOWED!!!:nono:


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Gul Torgo said:


> I think the problem I am having is that when I imagine it moving, it sort of skitters along on it's many spindly little legs.
> 
> Khornate engines of destruction should not "skitter." They should rampage and barrel through things with reckless abandon. Perhaps this is a failing on my part and not the designers, but there you are.


Nah, I don't see the Bloodslaughterer skittering with those chainsaw feet on the end of those legs, I think it would end up with more of a leaping or galloping motion than a skitter. It's hard to skitter when you're leaving V-shaped foot prints.


----------



## Mellow (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking actually, solkan. Like a bull or horse when they're bucking.

Figure still looks awesome, though, but I think its design would be more fitting for another one of the Chaos gods. It looks a bit spider-ish, and spider-ish doesn't really fit in with Khorne I think.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

its not my cup of tea, but it could be worse. it shouldent be hunched over (too nurgly) and it should have solid treads or hooves, but otherwise, alright.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Needs more bulk, so it could smash a land raider over, like a pair o' juggernaughts could.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

I rather like it as well as the scorpion. The only thing I really dont like is their pathetic Nurgle DP. Seriously, bringing your kids to work is ok, just don't publish what the make while there as your own.

Again, I rather like the new Khorne bits and the drones are spectacular, imo, but the DP? No, just won't do, not in competition with the likes of ultraforge...


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Think this is too small to use as a full CC weapon defiler?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Ass kicking to a factor of six. Now if only they could build a rape blimp of Slaanesh with naked chicks glued to the side.


:laugh: Though there is a good message here, it actually WOULD be both nice and fun if FW atleast tried to make 1 Slaaneshy Warmachine



Gul Torgo said:


> ...I don't know why I'm complaining. At least we have a greater daemon, which is more than the poor followers of Tzeentch can say. I think the problem I am having is that when I imagine it moving, it sort of skitters along on it's many spindly little legs.
> 
> Khornate engines of destruction should not "skitter." They should rampage and barrel through things with reckless abandon. Perhaps this is a failing on my part and not the designers, but there you are.


Well as for the GD part its true a few more months then thats gone too...Both Slaanesh and Tzeentch used to have their own Daemon Engines back in Space Marine Epic, its not impossible to reuse them, or atleast use them as ideas for new things. I think the problem is that both those Gods require "good looking models" which presents mental problems.

Nurglesque things are by far the easiest things to make. They are supposed to look unnaturally worn and tatterd and bloated. This aint very hard to fix when sculpting models. Do a model, add random ammounts of said details and youre home.
Khornate things only requires a grim look and lots of skulls, also easy to fix.

Slaanesh and Tzeentch reqires alot more attention then that on their models to prevent them from falling deep into the pit of fail. I do think that this is the primary reason for FW to stay away from making randomstuff for these 2 gods, more then the 2 Dreads theyve done allready. As an EC player I totally agree that this sucks, but atleast it saves me money since I cant buy something usefull from FW:laugh:

I totally agree on the "skitter" part. Its simply not right, this is a jump down the pit of fails...


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

There is a profile to play it ?


----------



## scarara (Mar 25, 2009)

another nasty....rip you to pieces, smash u to a pulp, nasty khorn thingy......who careshow it looks, how hard does it hit my enemies mwah!!!!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Ass kicking to a factor of six. Now if only they could build a rape blimp of Slaanesh with naked chicks glued to the side.


Yea, I only just found this thread, but already I want one of those Rape Blimps please... perhaps 2 so that it doesnt get lonly and go looking for... well lets face it... for anything it can find.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

I really doubt that a rape blimp would be difficult to make...

1. Cut a footballish shape of appropriate size out of balsa or styrofoam.
2. Cover it in thin sheets of greenstuff to look like human skins (include some random faces)
3. Green stuff some 'stitching' to connect all of the skins.
4. Make a gondola out of whatever, and attach to bottom
5. Make green stuff 'straps' to buckle to gondola and loop over blimp, holding it on. Spikes on the straps would look cool
6. Add tentacles to gondola (green stuff) and sonic weapons (use noise marine weapons)
7. Modify some Sisters of Battle Repentia to be naked (use greenstuff)
8. Make green stuff 'ropes' to tie or hang Repentia to blimp bag or gondola
9. Make some sort of giant, sexual organ shaped weapon to hang from bottom, to justify the name 'Slaneesh Rape Blimp'... other wise, it's just 'Slaneesh Blimp'. The weapon would probably shoot immaterium (or whatever you call the stuff that makes up the Empyrean) using the hellstorm (big teardrop) template. Counts as a D weapon.

Hell, I'd do it myself, but I don't have use for a big Slaneesh Rape Blimp, so I don't. Maybe I could make one and sell it on ebay... I think I might do this. This will be good.

Oh, yeah... Usaal, your slaneesh daemon looks like a seahorse with boobs.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

give this man a job at forgeworld.:laugh:


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

Khorne's_Chosen said:


> There is a profile to play it ?


Yep.

In IA7:Siege of Vraks pt3.

No trial rules were released for download (unlike the loyalist chaplain dread).

Buy the book. It's pretty much just a daemon possessed CC dread.


----------

